# Systemic thrush



## redtailgal (Jul 13, 2012)

Due to the huge amount of steroid I am being inject with for my back, I have developed thrush (yeast infection in the digestive tract) and it's gone systemic.

I've been chewing massive amounts of acidophilus, eating yogurt and drinking kefir.  I've also be doing nystatin swish and swallow for about a week, as well as taking oral diflucan.  Doc has me cleaning the crud out of my mouth several times a day with a tongue blade and swishing in dilute peroxide.

However, last night it went down the throat and into the stomach, so now I am nauseated and have a painful foamy belly.  (drench with bloat ease? lol)

After speaking with Doc, he wants to double the diflucan dosage (it's soooo expensive, too) and the Nystatin dosage.  I'll eat more of the acidophilus, but the yougurt and kefir is now a no go....stuff hits that foamy tummy and , well, its just NOT pretty.

My breath smells like a bread factory.  I can feel the stuff in my throat, and I feel the foam in my belly, and now, this morning, inside my ears feel wet and goopy and itchy.  My head hurts, and I am beginning to, um, "scour".

Has anyone else in here dealt with thrush that went systemic?  Doc is talking about a strong anti fungal that must be given IV.......I dont want anymore harsh drugs if I can help it.

Tips appreciated........


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

Never had it but my sons did often get Candida diaper rashes .   I used nystatin a lot but I was also told by my grandma to wipe their cute little baby butts with diaper wipes dipped in Apple Cider Vinegar!   It always helped clear it up fast.    So I don't know if it would work or not, but what if you drank a swig and swished with some ACV ?????   I know it does neutralize the yeast.    Just a thought and I also found this good article about it.   

http://www.naturalnews.com/025452.html

Hope you get to feeling better and get the thrush under control.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 13, 2012)

At this point, I'd try anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 13, 2012)

I am not sure if this is what I had but it could be (I was on an antibiotic for 6 months and had yeast infections and a really really messed up digestive system from the imbalance the meds caused).

My doc recommended those little bottles of probios in the dairy section-DanActive  I think.  I have a diary allergy too but they were small enough that they did not cause upset and I just drank one a day in the morning.  I am not sure that it would help given your foamy issue but it helped me more than the Kefir did.

Hope you see some relief soon, poor thing.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

I did a quick google search of "apple cider vinegar and yeast" and there were a lot of great articles about it.   It did say that if you start a treatment with ACV you can experience a few adverse symptoms as the yeast die off, but if you continue with it they will go away as your body gets back into balance.    I won't flood you with links but if you get bored you could do that google search and there are a lot of great ones about it helping with systemic thrush.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 13, 2012)

Awww...redtailgal...that sounds miserable!  I hope that you find a solution to this quickly.  Praying that the ACV works for you.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 13, 2012)

I've read that you want to use the organic ACV with the 'mother' in it.  I wonder if you started out by rinsing your mouth with it and see how that goes?  You must feel awful!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok I tried the ACV.  Got some from a organic store near me.

Took a small mouthful, swished it real good getting in all the nooks and crannies and swallowed.

Then I hurled for 10 minutes.  

Hmmm.... DOUBLE treatment!  More bang for my buck!

Ironically my stomach felt soooo much better when I got all that over with.  My mouth is already less sore, actually.

  I'll continue the acidophilus and nystatin, but am gonng add in a daily ACV hurl session as well.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 13, 2012)

*We put 2 tablespoons in hot water with honey and drink it after dinner. Yummy!*


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 13, 2012)

wouldnt the sugar in honey feed the yeast?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 13, 2012)

Gentian Violet.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/drug-information/DR600723


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> wouldnt the sugar in honey feed the yeast?


Yep.  You want to cut sugar out when you're trying to rid yourself of yeast.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats what I thought.  Honey would feel awesome on my sore mouth, but I'm not gonna feed the little buggers


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2012)

Eat lots of garlic and grapefruit too.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 13, 2012)

Garlic I can handle.

No citrus right now.  I have blisters and it burns.  I'm a big baby.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh dear...that does NOT sound like a good time at all!!!  Around here we are big believers in ACV for all kinds of things...really hope it works for you.  If it makes you hurl, maybe just using it for a mouthwash and gargle??

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh dear...that does NOT sound like a good time at all!!!  Around here we are big believers in ACV for all kinds of things...really hope it works for you.  If it makes you hurl, maybe just using it for a mouthwash and gargle??
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 14, 2012)

Look into caprylic acid ( I just saw that my MCT oil has caprylic acid in it) and  check out Oregano oil. Also look into coconut oil. These are good for candidiasis and are natural anti fungals I believe.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

'Thats all i can give, as, I wouldnt know what Systematic is nor do i know what Thrush is (UNLESS your talking about a bird )     We're here for you if you need a shoulder or just to rant.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope things are improving?  I wouldn't dare suggest this to anyone but you, RTG, but what about doing a microscope slide of a swab of your mouth in the a.m., rinsing with the ACV, then trying another slide in like 3 o4 4 hours.  Then try the same with warm salt water.  May as well do some guinea piggin' to make it all worthwhile!

Also, instead of swallowing what you rinsed your mouth with, spit it out and mix yourself a new TBL for ingesting.  I've read before that with yeast you aren't supposed to eat anything fermented, but I'd continue with the ACV


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, I am making some progress on it finally.

The blisters have all surfaced and popped, and no new blisters formed last night.

My tummy feels foamy and bloated again.....guess I need another ACV "flush".

I've been doing the swish and spit on everything but the nystatin.......it's just too expensive to run down the drain, lol.

Anyway, I think it's clearing up, thanks for the tips folks.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yes, I am making some progress on it finally.
> Anyway, I think it's clearing up, thanks for the tips folks.


 and


----------

